# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Citrus Bearded Dragon Momma

## terris

Just wanted to share one of our 2011 new breeders. I named her Alice because she is extremely sweet. She really does glow like the sun and this pic reminded me of the colors of some of the tincts. Thanks for the indulgence!  :Smile: 

Terri

----------


## Eel Noob

Beautiful animal. My favorite BD morph.

----------


## terris

> Beautiful animal. My favorite BD morph.


Thanks. We have specialized in three bloodlines of Citrus morphs for well, 12 years. I never get tired of looking at those sunny faces! Now my frogs will be in the house with me, so that will be awesome!

----------


## Eel Noob

> Thanks. We have specialized in three bloodlines of Citrus morphs for well, 12 years. I never get tired of looking at those sunny faces! Now my frogs will be in the house with me, so that will be awesome!


Do you have a website for more pictures?

----------


## terris

> Do you have a website for more pictures?


Yes. Thanks for asking. It is Fire and Ice Dragons

----------

